# Winter Cigar Room Survives the Wind!



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

I got the winter cigar room built and we enjoyed a herf there last weekend.
The 26° evening had no effect on us as the heaters kept up with the cold
just fine. This was looking to be a great tent to have!

Then, last night, I awoke to high winds and lay awake half the night
stressing about my winter smoking room. The wind gusts hit 61mph, 
and I just knew my room would be shredded!

You can imagine my pleasant surprise when I got up and found that my room
had survived the night just fine and is ready for the next herf!








This is gonna be a good cigar winter! :smoke2:


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice! The heater doesn't effect the tent? 
Great idea!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Well made tent looks like a temporary car port!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very cool, or I guess I should say warm. Looks like it will be a good winter.

Best regards, tony


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Gread idea and happy to see it made it thru the high winds.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

jeepersjeep said:


> Nice! The heater doesn't effect the tent?
> Great idea!


Nope, I cut the heater down about 14" from standard height which gives it plenty of clearance to the ceiling 
and also makes it the perfect height for warming you when sitting in a chair. Works Great!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well made tent looks like a temporary car port!


Yes, Tony it is a temporary car port. Works great though, and was a steal. The sale price ends today
but if anyone is interested, here is a link to the coupon though it is only good in the store (Harbor Freight).

Getting ready to go enjoy a pre-Thanksgiving smoke right now!

Bill

:biggrin1:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Love Harbor Freight best prices around!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

2nd on the Harbor freight! Glad to see it lasted for ya! enjoy that bad boy tomorrow!!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

That is awesome Bill! those propane heaters work really well


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats a great idea, its starting to get cold up here in Canada and that would work great


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

I do want to say one thing. After watching the news last year and seeing all the people
who died during power outages from running generators and propane heaters, etc. in their
homes, you MUST have the door open at least part way, and should use a fan to bring
fresh air into a tent like this so you don't suffocate (from the propane heater, not the cigars).

It is very doubtful that BOTLs who are smart enough to enjoy a good cigar and join
this esteemed group on PUFF will not already know this, but I just want to be sure. . .


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great heads up on safety!


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

nice review - you should sent it to the MFR!


----------

